
US White House Coronavirus Task Force to Wind Down around Memorial Day - jhatax
https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-updates/2020/05/05/850959187/white-house-cornoavirus-task-force-to-wind-down
======
dmode
“Mission Accomplished”

